# August 6th 2012 BMQ



## joljenni (16 Jul 2012)

Hi everyone! I recently got my call for my BMQ! I leave August 4th for the August 6th BMQ. I was wondering if anyone else is attending that start date and how their process is going? I am going for Artillery Soldier! I'm currently trying to figure out what all to pack and it would be awesome to hear back from anyone else attending August 6th as to what they are bringing, and how everything is coming together for them! 

Jolene


----------



## Boersma (16 Jul 2012)

Although I don't start until August 27th, I just wanted to say Congratulations!


----------



## joljenni (16 Jul 2012)

Thank-you so much! And congratulations to you too! I am so stoked! I've wanted this for 6 years but being a female it took my mom some adjusting to my decision and I wanted her blessing before I applied. After that it only took two and a half months from applying to where I am today! Awesome! Well it doesn't seem like too many on here are attending either of our BMQ's but that's probably because they have better things to do than post  Maybe I'll be seeing you in passing! Best of luck with your BMQ!

Jolene


----------



## Goodeman (16 Jul 2012)

There are a few people on the 2012 CF applicants facebook page that are going for BMQ in august. Congrats!


----------



## leibel52 (17 Jul 2012)

I am attending on August 6th as well, Combat engineer trade though. Applied back in January, and got the call mid june. Can't wait. :warstory: I have been consistently on the sight, reading, but this is my first post haha


----------



## Boersma (17 Jul 2012)

Good luck to you as well Jolene!


----------



## joljenni (17 Jul 2012)

That's awesome! I look forward to seeing all of you there and putting names to faces!  I'm getting impatient! Artillery trade isn't open until November and I was accepted early. They called to apologize for the lacking of concrete answers for me. I don't know when my swearing in ceremony is or when I pick up any information. I asked and they said they understand and not to worry. My flight is August 4th and I'll be getting all my info at my swearing in ceremony, but they don't know when that is yet. Only problem is it's 2 1/2 weeks away and I need to pack! I'm going to pack as light as possible and anything I miss I'll buy at the Canex store. That's my best bet, I'm sure! I'd love to hear everyone else's stories on how they're doing before we leave! I am SO impatient, I want these next couple of weeks to fly by!

Jolene


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jul 2012)

joljenni said:
			
		

> Only problem is it's 2 1/2 weeks away and I need to pack!



There is no overwhelming need to bring very much. If you require more than 2 hours to pack, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## joljenni (17 Jul 2012)

My thoughts exactly! I'm bringing next to nothing- an iron, two changes of clothes, a blouse, runners and gym clothes, an iron, hygeine kit, a watch/alarm clock and that's it! I don't have my list of what to bring yet and I'm working full time so I don't know how much time I'll have after my ceremony to get anything. They did say if you didn't bring something just have some extra money as everything on your list is available at the store.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jul 2012)

joljenni said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly! I'm bringing next to nothing- an iron, two changes of clothes, a blouse, runners and gym clothes, an iron, hygeine kit, a watch/alarm clock and that's it! I don't have my list of what to bring yet and I'm working full time so I don't know how much time I'll have after my ceremony to get anything. They did say if you didn't bring something just have some extra money as everything on your list is available at the store.



You will have plenty of time, relax. You are not being asked to put a rocket into space. There's nothing on that list that can't be acquired inside of an hour or two if you don't already have it.

Thousands have done this before you and lived.


----------



## joljenni (17 Jul 2012)

I know it's not rocket science don't worry.  You have to realize part of this is from sheer excitement to do it all, impatience of not having my list yet and a want for it all to be here already! That's all. I'm not genuinely worried over my clothes and items, I'm just really excited and everyone else has their list so I was hoping with some attending the same BMQ they could give me a heads up, that's all.  Thanks for trying to calm my nerves though! I'm just excited!


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jul 2012)

joljenni said:
			
		

> You have to realize



I'm pretty sure that i do. There was a time back in 1993 where i had a few weeks left ............


Relax, go run or do pushups or something. It will be more productive, i assure you.


----------



## joljenni (17 Jul 2012)

Haha don't worry, my PT is scheduled in for today. I'm sorry if I've irritated you or come off in a bad way. That wasn't my intent at all. I'm just excited and wanted to talk to others who are attending. Noone in my family ever had or has any experience or knowledge of the forces at all or what I'm talking about. Everyone is proud of me but nobody has any idea what I'm talking about half the time.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jul 2012)

joljenni said:
			
		

> if I've irritated you or come off in a bad way.



Not at all.


----------



## Danny_C (17 Jul 2012)

You can find the joining instructions on the CFLRS website. I hope it helps.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp


----------



## Chrispi (17 Jul 2012)

I'll be in attendance for August 6th BMQ as well.

I assume hope I will not be the only recruit born in the 70's...  

As a joke from family / friends, I've been getting the "They take them that old?" line.
On the lighter side, here are some things that I've recently been reminded about:
-Betamax and a TV channel changer attached with a cable across the living room floor
-BBS Boards, C-64/128 and 286 computers
-Michael Jackson - Thriller 
-The Oilers with Gretzky  (Still an Oilers fan)

Anyway, it's good to get the call and offer, I'm excited, nervous, and worried (for my family) all at the same time.  I look forward to meeting you all, and experiencing some great memories... preferably better than my memories of the attire in the 80's.


----------

